# Stop talking about peeing.



## postman (30 Aug 2020)

Just been reading about accidents in another part of the forum.I have two scans booked in for this month.Bladder and testes.But now since Tuesday I cannot stop peeing.Keeping a record.Phoning doc on Tuesday.Saturday two during the night nine during the day.Today one during the night and five so far.Totally cheesed off.Google can be your friend and I think my prostate might be enlarged again.If it is it means the tablets I am on are not working.So it could be an interesting month September.It all began last Tuesday and it is not looking like it's going to stop soon.The doc does not know about the excessive peeing.But I think they ought to be told.


----------



## Slick (30 Aug 2020)

They definitely need to be told as hopefully a change of tablets is all that's required.


----------



## Cycleops (30 Aug 2020)

Could be a bladder infection, if you have irritation. I had one a while ago and a course of antibiotics cured it.


----------



## postman (30 Aug 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Could be a bladder infection, if you have irritation. I had one a while ago and a course of antibiotics cured it.


Wee are trying that,half way through a two wee k course of strong pills.


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2020)

I'm diabetic and in my 50's - I cant be more than 6 feet from a pisser at any given moment, and I'm up 72 times a night for a wazz.


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2020)

Close your eyes, and think of waves breaking, gently falling rain or running water.


Whoops. 👅


----------



## HMS_Dave (30 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> I'm diabetic and in my 50's - I cant be more than 6 feet from a pisser at any given moment, and I'm up 72 times a night for a wazz.


My sympathies. You might as well just sleep on the pan and be done with it!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> I'm diabetic and in my 50's - I cant be more than 6 feet from a pisser at any given moment, and I'm up 72 times a night for a wazz.



Jeez 72 times a night, every 9 minutes 😳


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Jeez 72 times a night, every 9 minutes 😳



No wonder his y-fronts are baggy.


----------



## Slick (30 Aug 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> My sympathies. You might as well just sleep on the pan and be done with it!


I called a mate today and he told me that he actually fell asleep 9n the pan one night.


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2020)

I remember when my grandad used to stress about going to the loo. Then MIL has done it as she's got older.

Old age . Seriously hope you get sorted.

MIL would reduce her water tablets, which in turn made her heart and lungs struggle more landing her in hospital. Why, didn't like going to the loo too much. The ruddy tablets were to keep the fluid off her lungs as her heart was knackered. She wouldn't listen.

PS she is still here


----------



## Globalti (2 Sep 2020)

64 here and for the last few months I've been up peeing 6 to 8 times a night. Saw GP who checked my prostate, said it's enlarged but smooth and put me on Finasteride while I wait for a referral for further checks. I even think it's beginning to work as the stream seems better already. Night time getups are also less frequent, only 5 times this morning and I even slept to 4.30, a miracle.


----------



## Slick (6 Sep 2020)

Globalti said:


> 64 here and for the last few months I've been up peeing 6 to 8 times a night. Saw GP who checked my prostate, said it's enlarged but smooth and put me on Finasteride while I wait for a referral for further checks. I even think it's beginning to work as the stream seems better already. Night time getups are also less frequent, only 5 times this morning and I even slept to 4.30, a miracle.


I know it's all relative but you know 5 times a night is a lot, right?


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Sep 2020)

I'm 54 - have I got all this to look forward to?
And yes, I'm on vasodilators and diuretics for hypertension.


----------



## Slick (6 Sep 2020)

TheDoctor said:


> I'm 54 - have I got all this to look forward to?
> And yes, I'm on vasodilators and diuretics for hypertension.


I'm 50 and have lost count of exactly how many procedures I've had on my prostate. Consider yourself fortunate you have reached 54 reasonably unscathed.


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Sep 2020)

Eeek. My dad died of metastasised prostate cancer at 70, so I'm a bit keen to keep on top of the issue.
I get regular blood tests with the hypertension, so I've asked them to test for PSA too.
I have to get up once fairly often, but very rarely twice.


----------



## Slick (6 Sep 2020)

TheDoctor said:


> Eeek. My dad died of metastasised prostate cancer at 70, so I'm a bit keen to keep on top of the issue.
> I get regular blood tests with the hypertension, so I've asked them to test for PSA too.
> I have to get up once fairly often, but very rarely twice.


I sleep right through the night. That isn't necessarily the only indicator of issues but your obviously looking after things so all good.


----------



## postman (23 Oct 2020)

Doctor has given me medication to try for a month.See if i go less.Got to report back in four weeks.A mention of Finasteride on here.I hated that pill,it caused me problems but other people it did not,we are all different.


----------



## Slick (23 Oct 2020)

Fingers crossed them. Got to be worth a try.


----------



## kynikos (23 Oct 2020)

Not keen to be on Finasteride long term I asked at Jimmies for a 'rebore'. They were happy to do it - a far better solution IMHO.


----------



## dan_bo (23 Oct 2020)

Top thread title.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2020)

dan_bo said:


> Top thread title.


P*ss off. 




No, I mean that might have been a good alternative!


----------



## postman (23 Nov 2020)

Ok update,the tablets seem to be working.I am doing my bit.So no cola sort of drinks,also cut back in the Guinness I noticed I was slipping four bottles in to the house every fortnight.So that has stopped and I dont drink anything after 18-00.So getting some good night's in.Can't day much about being out during the day cos I am not going any further than local walks.So I have been given two months worth and again keep an eye out for any changes.Oh the joys of getting old.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Nov 2020)

Globalti said:


> Finasteride


I take that for my hair


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2020)

kynikos said:


> I asked at Jimmies for a 'rebore'.


a what now? Is it as unpleasant as it sounds?


----------



## vickster (23 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> I take that for my hair


Or lack of?


----------



## 12boy (23 Nov 2020)

I too am one of the many nightly whizzers but I am more troubled by getting back to sleep than anything else. Surprisingly, to me anyway, if I drink lots of water but no caffeine late in the day I wake up less. Kinda expected to be forgetful and frail as I aged but I should have realized how humiliating the complaints of old age are....incontinence, crepey skin, perhaps a wattle or two, hair migrated from the head to the ears and nose, having to beg for things to be repeated ad nauseum, etc etc. Screw that...think I will go ride my bike instead of fixating on the absence of dignity.
As Bob Dole said during his presedential campaign if he wore boxers or briefs....Depends.


----------



## oldworld (23 Nov 2020)

When out and about I'm OK in the countryside, lots of trees to use.
My trouble is in built up areas, I never pass a loo without considering whether to use it or not.
If I need a pee and no loo is nearby it seems to increase the urgency to pee. I've not had an accident yet but it's been close.


----------



## kynikos (23 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> a what now? Is it as unpleasant as it sounds?


They did suggest an epidural; I did insist on being out for the count. Not as bad as it sounds. In and op on day one. Overnight stay and discharged the following day providing all's working and it was. Had it twice now, 10 years apart, and no reason not to go for another one if needed in due course.
My preference is always the knife rather than long term drugs with inevitable side effects. One day's pain or a lifetime of angst? And, in the case of finasteride, infinitely better than possible impotence and growing man-boobs.


----------

